# Cabela E-Collars



## duckdude4 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever purchased a Cabela's Brand E-collar. I know that Cabela's will stand behind their products, and I was just thinking that this might be the way to go. From what I have read of product reviews from all different types of collars is that eventually they need replaced. I thought that if that is the case then when it comes time to replace a Cabela's collar, they would replace it at no cost. Anyone have any experience with these collars, or who makes their collars?


----------



## Adam Higgins (May 22, 2007)

*Collar*

I have a Cabelas e-collar, Innotek is the one that makes it. Great product and cabelas stand behind there product. It is a great product for a am trainer very easy to use and 1-15 levels. LCD display.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought a GS-4500 from Cabelas last year and it has worked flawlessly so far. It was my first e-collar purchase and I bought it without any real knowledge of the various brands. Many on here will knock Innotek, but my experience has been very good so far. The 4500 has 30 different levels and claims a 1,000 yd range.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a Cabellas collar and was satisfied at first. Claimed 1000yd. but it does get inconsitant when you get out to the 300 range. Also the transmitter buttons wear kind of quick. The real issue I have with it is when you have to switch intensity settings quickly to have the correct correction at the right time it is kind of cumbursome. I would spend the extra money and get the TT field pro.


----------



## texasbirdhunter (Jul 8, 2007)

*Cabelas Collars*

Made for Cabelas by Innotech in China---If you want the best buy a TT---If you do not need a mile range look at the Sport Basic from TT---It is simple to use , has a 1/2 mile range and is sold for I think $239.00 at all the major retailers or online places----


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

If anyone is interested the inotec I have is 1year and 1 month old and has quit.. Going to TT.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

After a considerable number of problems with my last Innotek (Retriever Trainer) I have switched to the SportsDog Brand and have been happy with the product (Sport Hunter 1800). I have used the 1800 on both dry land and in water training scenarios for over two years without any problems.


----------

